# 3 month old puppy with metallic smell



## hgreen (Oct 15, 2009)

My puppy has a very distinct odor too her, that is not only on her breath but her whole body. She is on the slim side of healthy, but had worms and was skinnier when I got her so I don't think this is an issue at this point. She otherwise looks and acts like a normal healthy puppy. She is up to date on all her shots and everything. I don't want to overreact or anything and go running to the vet, but I've never owned a dog that smelled like a coin jar...Is anyone familiar with this? Am I just insane or should I be concerned?


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

What kind of dog is she? Are you sure it's not only from her breath? Metallic smell could be related to blood? May be an abcess in the mouth or tooth area. Or if your dog has tear stains, they sometimes smell that way. So could be a yeasty smell from red yeast. IDK. Just guessing. Are there any spots on her skin? Is her anal area ok? Just trouble shooting.....


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

Could she have fleas..? I've seen dogs with current or former flea infestations that reeked of coppery blood smell from the flea dirt.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Another thing to consider...what are the people like that handle her? Whenever my youngest daughters dad comes to pick her up, he will feaquently hold Leif for what seems like nano-seconds, but,..afterwards, Leif REEKS with a "metaly" smell. My DD's dad works in pipefitting, so, the smell is a very disctinctive kind...could this MAY BE something that you are encountering as well??


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Could be anal glands. They cause all sorts of strange smells. When are you next due at the vets for shots?


----------



## hgreen (Oct 15, 2009)

She is a pit mix, no fleas, her skin and coat look fine, I don't notice any licking or scratching, no tear stains. I don't think the smell is related to a person, though sometimes it will be more apparent than others. Sometimes when she is in the car or crate or whatever enclosed space it is really intense. I've kind of assumed it was on her breath from teething but it's really all over and too intense at times for that. She just finished her puppy shots so shit isn't due back at the vet for nearly a year. If it hangs around I may take her in anyway. I didn't know anal glads could smell like that, maybe that on top of her breath? I'll keep an eye on her butt for now I guess. Thanks for the suggestions, I'll be keeping all of them in mind, and she'll be off to the vet if she shows any signs of discomfort.


----------

